# R.I.P. Daisy



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So after I had fed my fish, I was looking for Daisy (my african dwarf frog) then I found her upside down bottom of the tank with my snails eating her. I was planning on getting her a friend soon too. At least she lasted a while. Planning on getting 2 next time instead of one. I'm gonna miss her )=


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww  Sorry to hear.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Also meant to said had fed my fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

DianeA7X said:


> Also meant to said had fed my fish.


All fixed


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks =)


----------

